# New Matthews Bow 4 Women



## Blondie~4~Browning (Aug 11, 2009)

Check it out!! It's the new *Matthew's PASSION Bow* for Women

http://mathewsinc.com/mathews-bows-13296-44-ViewProduct-1501-324.asp


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 11, 2009)

So far ive only herd from one girl over on the Mathews Forum that has one and shes still waiting to get it....you gonna get yourself one?


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have checked with 3 places around me that sells Mathews bows to see if they are getting one in and they say no.  They say they will be more than glad to special order me one but my wife wants to shoot one before she decides if she wants one or not.   To me that is going to hurt sales.


----------



## dux-n-dawgs (Aug 11, 2009)

And I quote mine from the other night "The only thing about it that's 'ours' is the color and I'd just as soon have it in camo".  That's what she said, no joke.

I've said it before, I think it's great that they are trying to get ladies more interested in archery/bowhunting ..... but make a REAL bow geared toward that ....... short draw + low poundage = good/great speed and KE.  It might shoot 325fps, but your wife has to be able to shoot 29"DL @70lb's.  I don't know about ya'll, but I really don't want my woman having arms as big as mine.

Mine also said "if I could shoot 29" @70lbs, there would be alot of other bows I'd want to shoot as well" ............ I knew I loved her for a reason !


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Aug 11, 2009)

lungbuster123 said:


> So far ive only herd from one girl over on the Mathews Forum that has one and shes still waiting to get it....you gonna get yourself one?


 
No. I just wanted to post the info out to see if any other females has heard about it or tried it out yet.  



frdstang90 said:


> I have checked with 3 places around me that sells Mathews bows to see if they are getting one in and they say no. They say they will be more than glad to special order me one but my wife wants to shoot one before she decides if she wants one or not. To me that is going to hurt sales.


 
I agree. The stores should have at least one in stock for the women to try out. I wouldn't mind trying it out to see how well it shoots. 



dux-n-dawgs said:


> And I quote mine from the other night "The only thing about it that's 'ours' is the color and I'd just as soon have it in camo". That's what she said, no joke.
> 
> I've said it before, I think it's great that they are trying to get ladies more interested in archery/bowhunting ..... but make a REAL bow geared toward that ....... short draw + low poundage = good/great speed and KE. It might shoot 325fps, but your wife has to be able to shoot 29"DL @70lb's. I don't know about ya'll, but I really don't want my woman having arms as big as mine.
> 
> Mine also said "if I could shoot 29" @70lbs, there would be alot of other bows I'd want to shoot as well" ............ I knew I loved her for a reason !


 
Agreed - I love the camo pattern myself.  But I figured some women out there may want to try archery this year or in the future so why not post this link.  I agree too that it's good to see them focusing on making a product that is geared specifically towards women who are not built like men.  (But for those who saw me at the blast, I do have a 29" draw length, but NOT at 70#s!!!  LOL)  Your wife did put it well - I wouldn't want to be stuck w/ one bow if I could pull 70#'s!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 11, 2009)

Steph at SOLO in Valdosta should be getting hers by the end of this month. 

I looked at the brochure. I wasn't all that impressed. The flowers and doodles just don't amuse me.  I like my lizard green Prestige and that's what I'll keep shooting.  

Another thing to think about is that when it comes to bows geared for women, not all women have such a short draw length. I had a horrible time finding something in a 28" draw and somewhere around a 45-50 draw weight. I wound up having to order a cam and limbs for both of my Prestiges. 

If your wife/girlfriend/daughter has a short draw length and needs a lighter draw weight, for what I hear MSRP on the Passion is, I'd go with an Ignition or a Mustang first.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Aug 11, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Steph at SOLO in Valdosta should be getting hers by the end of this month.
> 
> I looked at the brochure. I wasn't all that impressed. The flowers and doodles just don't amuse me.  I like my lizard green Prestige and that's what I'll keep shooting.
> 
> ...


 

This is exactly why I posted this!! Thanks TURTLEBUG for the info!! This is great info!!!!!!


----------



## shawn mills (Aug 11, 2009)

BFB.... You gotta have a 31 inch draw huh???


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 12, 2009)

I think its a wonderful women's bow. 
It shoots faster than the Diamond Razor Edge 29"-60#-305. Passion IBO 29" 70# 325. 
It goes from 22" draw to 29" draw. 
It goes from 30-70# draw weights. 
Its pretty (according to my gf and her friends)

What else do you need?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 12, 2009)

dux-n-dawgs said:


> but make a REAL bow geared toward that ....... short draw + low poundage = good/great speed and KE.  It might shoot 325fps, but your wife has to be able to shoot 29"DL @70lb's.




hmmmm..short draw, low poundage and good speed. Thats the opposite of what you need for good speed. 
Let's see, every inch draw -10fps. IBO arrow= 5 grains per pound of pull. 60# draw, shoot a 300 grain arrow, 
50# draw, shoot a 250 grain arrow, etc...
so, 
If your gf shoots 22" draw, you will still get 255 fps with an IBO arrow. 
If your gf shoots 23" draw, you will still get 265 fps with an IBO arrow.
If your gf shoots 24" draw, you will still get 275 fps with an IBO arrow.
If your gf shoots 25" draw, you will still get 285 fps with an IBO arrow.
If your gf shoots 26" draw, you will still get 295 fps with an IBO arrow.
If your gf shoots 27" draw, you will still get 305 fps with an IBO arrow.
If your gf shoots 28" draw, you will still get 315 fps with an IBO arrow
If your gf shoots 29" draw, you will still get 325 fps with an IBO arrow.

Sounds like good speed to me??


----------



## dux-n-dawgs (Aug 12, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> hmmmm..short draw, low poundage and good speed. Thats the opposite of what you need for good speed.


Exactly !



			
				ddd-shooter said:
			
		

> Let's see, every inch draw -10fps. IBO arrow= 5 grains per pound of pull. 60# draw, shoot a 300 grain arrow,
> 50# draw, shoot a 250 grain arrow, etc...
> 
> .
> ...



So if I follow your calculations correctly ..... -10fps/-1in DL.  

The 29 =325fps is @70lbs. (that's how Mathews got the 325)

Thus your calculation of the 27" = 305fps is @70lbs. Correct? (-2"=-20fps = 305fps)

The Bowtech Equalizer is 27" @60lb's = 308fps. (that's +3fps with -10lbs compared to the Mathews Passion).

No hard feelings, but Yea, I still stand by my statement, design one better.   After all; you, I and EVERYONE ELSE wins when they do


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, actually, the Mathews will still shoot 305 at 60#, assuming you use an IBO weight arrow (300 grains vs 350). That was my reasoning behind putting the IBO arrow weight in my post. 

I agree on designing a good bow, but some on here would have you believe its not a good bow for women just because Mathews rated it up to 70# draw weights. Thats simply not true. It is faster than the Diamond Edge at 305fps 29" 60 pounds... And right where the Equalizer was in IBO speed (which may be the best short draw bow yet)And many here (including me) will recommend the Edge/Equalizer bow to women. So why not get behind a faster-or just as fast bow that is designed specifically for women?

BTW, does Bowtech still make the Equalizer?
...oh yeah, no. lol


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 12, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> I think its a wonderful women's bow.
> It shoots faster than the Diamond Razor Edge 29"-60#-305. Passion IBO 29" 70# 325.
> It goes from 22" draw to 29" draw.
> It goes from 30-70# draw weights.
> ...





And how many of your average everyday housewife/motherly types who are getting in to archery for the first time are actually going to be able to draw a 60# bow?  

I don't care how "fit" you are, even if she's  the country club tennis playing type or goes to the Y and does aerobics four times a week, that doesn't mean her back muscles are gonna be strong. I've got a friend that works out daily, has beautiful arms and looks great. I had my bow at work one day to drop off at the shop and have some work done on it and at 53#, she couldn't even break it. 

IMHO, for the price of the Passion, a woman who is serious about archery isn't going to want a bow that looks like she bought it at a mall boutique.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 12, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> And how many of your average everyday housewife/motherly types who are getting in to archery for the first time are actually going to be able to draw a 60# bow?
> 
> I don't care how "fit" you are, even if she's  the country club tennis playing type or goes to the Y and does aerobics four times a week, that doesn't mean her back muscles are gonna be strong. I've got a friend that works out daily, has beautiful arms and looks great. I had my bow at work one day to drop off at the shop and have some work done on it and at 53#, she couldn't even break it.
> 
> IMHO, for the price of the Passion, a woman who is serious about archery isn't going to want a bow that looks like she bought it at a mall boutique.



For the life of me, I cannot think why women think they need a bow just for them, and complain when they get one, because its too girly 

Once again THE MATHEWS PASSION IS AVAILABLE IN DRAW WEIGHTS FROM 30-70 POUNDS.

The Razor Edge is IBO'd at 60 pounds-the Equalizer at 60 and yet no one complains because most women can't pull 60. Why the fuss now?


----------



## dux-n-dawgs (Aug 12, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> ... So why not get behind a faster-or just as fast bow that is designed specifically for women?



IS that not what I've been saying all along??????????  Make it faster and still shoot good.  I've said it before, and obviously it didn't sink in so I need to say it again ....... I think it's great that they are making a bow geared toward women.

But build a better mouse trap ..... don't reinvent the wheel and tell me it's revolutionary.  THAT is all I'm trying to say.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 12, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> For the life of me, I cannot think why women think they need a bow just for them, and complain when they get one, because its too girly
> 
> Once again THE MATHEWS PASSION IS AVAILABLE IN DRAW WEIGHTS FROM 30-70 POUNDS.
> 
> The Razor Edge is IBO'd at 60 pounds-the Equalizer at 60 and yet no one complains because most women can't pull 60. Why the fuss now?




And what's wrong with the Prestige?  


Specifications*
IBO Rating:	322 fps
Axle-to-Axle:	35.5"
Brace Height:	6"
Draw Weight:	40 - 70 lbs
Bow Weight:	3.9 lbs
Let-off:	65%
Draw Lengths:	22"- 29"
Half Sizes:	22.5" - 28.5"


----------



## dux-n-dawgs (Aug 12, 2009)

Turtle', 
I know what you mean.  CricketKiller is pulling 48lb's @ 27"  and she's an extremely fit Ohio farm girl.  At 5'8" and 135lb's, she can chunk a tractor tire into the bed of a truck with the best of them.

I doubt she'll ever break the 55lb mark ..... and nor does she need to. ;-)


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 12, 2009)

dux-n-dawgs said:


> IS that not what I've been saying all along??????????  Make it faster and still shoot good.  I've said it before, and obviously it didn't sink in so I need to say it again ....... I think it's great that they are making a bow geared toward women.
> 
> But build a better mouse trap ..... don't reinvent the wheel and tell me it's revolutionary.  THAT is all I'm trying to say.



I agree. But thats good marketing...lol

I think Mathews realizes a huge market share in women who are influenced by the likes of Tiffany Lakosky and others...

I will say this, its got the adjustability of the Edge, the speed of the Equalizer, with the (I hope) smoothness of a single cam. 

Is it revolutionary? no. However, the marketing seems right and I hope it leads more women into archery. 

Have you seen the Prestige? No offense, but I would much rather own the Passion myself, and I am a guy. There is something to be said about the asthetics of a bow design. That's where Mathews has always excelled, and I think that's what will appeal to women. Oh, and there is 5 less inches of ATA than the Prestige and Parallel limbs...


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 12, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Have you seen the Prestige? No offense, but I would much rather own the Passion myself, and I am a guy. There is something to be said about the asthetics of a bow design. That's where Mathews has always excelled, and I think that's what will appeal to women. Oh, and there is 5 less inches of ATA than the Prestige and Parallel limbs...




 That's my main bow.  


There's nothing ugly about my Prestige. The Prestige is made by Mathews. I don't see the problem with it.  

My point is that the Prestige comes in short draw lengths and lower draw weights as well. It might not be pleasing to your eye, but it's just as blistering as the Passion. 

I'm sorry it doesn't come in girlie colors like the Passion does, but hey, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 12, 2009)

I understand. Personally, I like parallel limbs. 
Think of it this way. 
I, as a long-armed man can go to a Mathews dealer and choose from the following:
2 monsters
2 reezens
Hyperlight
DXT
S2
Drenalin
Drenalin Ld
Switchback Ld

As a woman, you have:
The Prestige
Ignition
Mustang
Now, the Passion

Isn't it the axiom of archery to constantly build new bows, give the archer more options, and charge an arm and a leg? lol 
Just think of it as a new Prestige with: 
flowers 
5 in less ATA
more let off
3 fps faster
parallel limbs
a full camo option
lighter mass weight
color matched strings
smaller grip
the new harmonic dampener
and more advertising. 

Yeah, why make improvements on an old design, its just for women


----------



## rustvyper (Aug 13, 2009)

I laughed when I saw the 29"-70lbs. That's what I shoot & my wife can't even budge my strings beyond a slight bend!
She shoot's a Bear Odessey II & she loves it. She started shooting @ 18" & now she's up to 23" & 42lbs. She's so tiny I don't think she could physically ever pull longer than 23", the physics just ain't possible.
She's out there every other day practicing with me though! 3" groups at 20 yds!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 15, 2009)

hey just an fyi..... i will have four passions in stock sometime next week!


----------



## ilykh (Aug 18, 2009)

*:]*

I ordered mine today!! I'm thrilled with the way it looks  & shoots! 
The gold on the camo isn't as bright as the paper shows. I think the advertisements that I've seen around here of the bow doesn't do it justice! My opinion, if they are going to make womens bows they need to get some women up there to make sure that the advertisement papers their shipping out appeals to women!
I laughed when I saw the paper & said I ain't gettn' one....but when I saw that it looks nothing like the paper I fell in love :]


----------



## john.lee (Aug 18, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Well, actually, the Mathews will still shoot 305 at 60#, assuming you use an IBO weight arrow (300 grains vs 350). That was my reasoning behind putting the IBO arrow weight in my post.
> 
> I agree on designing a good bow, but some on here would have you believe its not a good bow for women just because Mathews rated it up to 70# draw weights. Thats simply not true. It is faster than the Diamond Edge at 305fps 29" 60 pounds... And right where the Equalizer was in IBO speed (which may be the best short draw bow yet)And many here (including me) will recommend the Edge/Equalizer bow to women. So why not get behind a faster-or just as fast bow that is designed specifically for women?
> 
> ...



No they don't make it anymore but it is a great womans bow but I heard through the grapevine the bowtech is making a bow just for women that will be way better than any of the shorter draw bows


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 18, 2009)

john.lee said:


> No they don't make it anymore but it is a great womans bow but I heard through the grapevine the bowtech is making a bow just for women that will be way better than any of the shorter draw bows



Did the grapevine give you a release date? Some Bowtechs usually come out in Sept, and if thats the case, I might wait to take the fiance bow shopping...


----------



## john.lee (Aug 19, 2009)

Bowtech wont let the dealers know for sure until october


----------

